# Bras articulé de l'écran d'un G4



## Sarlet Philippe (9 Août 2010)

Bien le bonjour à tous. Je pose ma Q ici, je ne vois pas d'autre endroit !!
Qui pourrait me dire comment resserrer le bras de l'écran articulé d'un G4/800/17" (demi-sphérique) qui se laisse aller? Je suppose qu'il faut avoir 2 clés munis de 2 ergots, à tourner en sens inverses !!    Merci d'avance.


Pour commencer, il faut poster dans le bon forum, et ce n'est pas "Périphériques" (sinon, essaie avec deux pinces à circlips) !


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (21 Août 2010)

Merci à Pascal 77 de me suggérer l'utilisation de 2 circlips, mais j'ai déjà essayer ce mode.
Cela ne marche pas, je risque de casser mes pinces, car c'est trop dur!! Alors, que faire?
Poser la question à Apple directement? Je croyais que quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce problème! Pour le moment, je retiens la descente de l'écran avec une simple boîte en dessous!        Salut à tous et merci d'avance à celui qui a la solution.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h16 ----------

Pardon pour les fautes : munis = munies , essayer = essayé :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Invité (21 Août 2010)

Il semblerait (conditionnel hein) après avoir regardé le manuel, et différents sites qu'on ne puisse rien y faire sauf remplacer la pièce :mouais:

Ah si regarde chez google avec "loose Neck imac g4" il faut un outil particulier a trois pointes et aussi comme ça : "neck tool imac g4"


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (23 Août 2010)

Merci infiniment à "Invité" de m'avoir bien éclairé sur ce sujet qui a bien "fâché" des tas d'utilisateurs de ce G4.Je vais de mon côté me mettre à la recherche de cet outil à *3 pointes* , ou peut-être mieux, me rendre dans un centre de dépannage Apple, qui me fera cela, en quelques minutes si c'est possible et pour pas cher. Je suis émerveillé de la solidarité qui existe dans le monde des utilisateurs d'Apple!! Je regrette :rose: de n'avoir pas adhéré à MacGénération plus tôt (depuis début 2003 avec mon G4, et maintenant un MacBook Pro 17" en 2009) car cette communauté me semble bien sympathique.            Salut à tous


----------

